# GOOGLE CHROME REVIEW from the perspective of a Firefox "fanboy"



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

*My GOOGLE CHROME REVIEW from the perspetive of a Firefox "fanboy"* 


*1.)* Google Chrome *installs itself into a directory that´s hidden by default in Windows XP*.
That´s ..\documents and settings\USER\local settings\application data\Google\


*2.)* The first noticable thing it does during installation is to execute GoogleUpdate.exe
 from ..\documents and settings\USER\local settings\application data\Google\Update





Google Chrome *doesn´t inform about* that and the options do not have a config button to unable *the autostart update function*.


*3.)* *Language preference doesn´t work:*
Though I had clicked to install the english language version, everything is in german language once the application is installed.


*4.)* Typing in the first URL techpowerup.com:
The techpowerup logo is covered by *a huge third party ad* in my regional language that *I cannot kill*:






*5.)* Without any limitations, *every single (third party) cookie is allowed by default*:




That´s even more unreasonable than the default settings of MS IE7.


*6.)* When I log into my TPU account, a questions appears about *password storage*.
There is *no option to click "not this time"* as in Firefox.

*7.)* Google chrome *doesn´t come up with a custom plugin interface*.

*CONCLUSION:* 
Google, don´t you ever try to  me again. 
*RATING:*
***** 
DISGUSTING


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

thnx a bunch man...so theirs no way to install plugins wtf?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

There is. All Netscape compatible plugins work automatically. Infact it's both ActiveX and Netscape plugins receptive:






Type Aboutlugins to see the list of plugins, note the Netscape ones use the common Netscape plugin directory


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 3, 2008)

you can click the cross, which works as a "not this time" for remembering the passwords


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

btarunr said:


> There is. All Netscape compatible plugins work automatically. Infact it's both ActiveX and Netscape plugins receptive:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080903/bta103.jpg
> 
> Type Aboutlugins to see the list of plugins, note the Netscape ones use the common Netscape plugin directory



So I can´t edit plugin activities in the browser itself, cause that´s an "outsourced" issue.
WTF LOL 



> doesn´t come up with a *custom *plugin interface


 still seems to be true, right?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> So I can´t edit plugin activities in the browser itself, cause that´s an "outsourced" issue.
> WTF LOL



You mean this?:


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

Automatic Flash allowance by default is just one single issue.
Of course, I want to be asked whether any script is being executed on my machine.

That´s why I use NoScript as plugin for Firefox, where everything is disabled by default.

In other words:
*My everyday-use browser has got to learn my preferences, not the other way round.*


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

Why, how different is Opera? For the average teenage girl looking to socialize on Facebook, what's "no script", "plugin management" ? They do have to manage "plugins" nonetheless


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

`Cause 





> the average _[insert any "modern" shareholder dictatorship nation here]_ teenage girl


 is the minority. 

But in fact: Yes, the average teenage girl is very important for the _sales of advertisements_.
She spends billions of dollars for quite useless things, but that´s a whole different story...


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

Why? Do nerds (or people with the know how) fabricate majority of Internet users? Does the major demographic of internet users know what a "plugin" is, leave alone playing with it?


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

> Does the major demographic of internet users know what a "plugin" is, leave alone playing with it?



They should learn it in school as long as governments care about their kids.
When I build a machine that is (also) used by kids, I always give them a short introduction about scripts, cookies etc., ´cause I think they deserve to know about various web companies  interests (such as Google owned Doubleclick.net).

*Everybody should ask him/herself the question how important a self-thinking and intelligent (future) generation is about to come / remain.
Companies shouldn´t be able to buy anything they want.
Democracy is a form of government in which the supreme power is held completely by the people, not the most bidding company.*
I don´t like people to forget that. 


Anyway, my subjective conclusion is that Google Chrome isn´t a recommended browser for safe computing.
To me, it´s just a money making app for e-business.

Same with Google Desktop Search when using TrueCrypt 5 instead of 6:


> *Windows Vista, Word and Google Desktop all undermine the principle of deniability*. As soon as a user opens a hidden volume, traces, such as a unique volume ID, are left in the Windows registry. In addition, an edited file may subsequently appear in the list of recently opened documents.
> 
> According to Schneier, Word can torpedo both encryption and deniability if auto-save is activated. Using simple Word auto-recovery tools, he succeeded in recovering a Word file edited in a hidden folder. Google Desktop, which indexes many data types as soon as a volume is opened, can have similarly fatal consequences.


 http://www.heise-online.co.uk/news/...esktop-circumvent-TrueCrypt-function--/111118

Don´t call me a paranoid, I just want to know exactly what an app does regarding privacy and security.  
Here, Google fails completely in my eyes.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

Apparently your Firefox isn't all that privacy-savvy either 

It calls up home (Mozilla) everyday.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

At least Mozilla is no third party company.
And it´s quite transparent in its actions and config abilities.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2008)

If my information goes to anyone, absolutely anyone other than me, it becomes breach of privacy. Besides, how do you toggle that? Where is the option for me to prevent Firefox from doing that? (as an average user I need that option in Tools > Options, not about:config.) If Firefox doesn't give me that, it's an equal amount of fail.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 3, 2008)

I played with Chrome for the last couple of days but was not overly impressed.
It worked fine, but it really did not stand out as something revolutionary (or even very evolutionary).

I dumped it and currently am playing with IE8. So far, no problems with it either.


----------



## FatForester (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a difference between a review and discussing issues. Stating "GOOGLE CHROME REVIEW" and then complaining about the annoyances with a rating at the bottom isn't a review. That's not to say I don't agree with what you're saying, just think about what you're writing. Next time I'd avoid using all CAPS. I promise you people will still be able to read it.

Conclusion:
Nice points, just keep in mind it is a first release so there's going to be plenty of bugs to go around. Expect good things to come with it being open source.

Review of Review Rating:
4/10


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 4, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> `Cause  is the minority.
> 
> But in fact: Yes, the average teenage girl is very important for the _sales of advertisements_.
> She spends billions of dollars for quite useless things, but that´s a whole different story...



"You heard, but did not listen."  He didn't mean the teenage girl, he meant the average [non technical] person overall, which is by far the majority.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chrome is a security nightmare, indexes your bank accounts 


> Do the stuff you would normally do like look at your balances and gawk at your latest transactions and then open up a new tab in Chrome by clicking the “+” symbol.  In the right-hand history search box, enter a few keywords and see what they get you.  Surprised?  I bet you are.  No luck?  Then try something simple like oh Visa, Mastercard, balance and account.  Also try out the names and abbreviations of months like September, Sept and Sep.


 [...] 





> Conceivably a hacker could develop an app to pull the cache and index files off your computer and examine them later on another machine – these files reside in the “C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default” folder.
> 
> But on a simpler level, if ALL of the sites I visit are being keyworded and indexed locally, then how do I know that this information will stay local.  I guess that depends on how much you trust Google.



Full story > http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/39176/108/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 5, 2008)

I personally this Chrome is amazing.  I like it, but will be using Firefox until there are good add-ons for chrome.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 5, 2008)

What remains *after* official *uninstall* in ..\\documents and settings\USER\(>hidden>)local settings\application data\google:






Cache Files:





And so on...





Looks like the only thing the uninstaller removes is the *.exe and the desktop icon.
WTF :shadedshu

Dear Google,
that´s it. 

Long live http://www.customizegoogle.com/ 
# Remove ads
# Anonymize your Google userid 
# Remove click tracking 
# Block Google Analytics cookies
# Filter spammy websites from search results

Long live http://noscript.net/


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of it either. I hate change tho and chrome was missing alot of things I like about Firefox.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone know what chrome scores in acid? i think it would be intresting to see.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally I LOVE FireFox and I tried Google Chrome. Chrome is now my #2 browser pick behind FireFox. Granted, FireFox has had its time and obviously is going to beat a browser that was JUST released and is STILL in beta. Don't go ranting about something that its competitors have had a 10 year head start on. For what Google has accomplished I tip my hat to them 

Also, 99% of the people who surf the internet are well, "dumb." At least when it comes to ANYTHING PC related and things like "cookies."

Now get out of here FireFox fanboy.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Don't go ranting about something that its competitors have had a 10 year head start on. For what Google has accomplished I tip my hat to them


 I suppose you are not going to say _"Give Google ten more years to learn more about privacy and security "_. 
See, what I´m writing about has nothing to do with browsing _performance_. 



> Also, 99% of the people who surf the internet are well, "dumb." At least when it comes to ANYTHING PC related and things like "cookies."


 I can only speak for the people I know / I´m surrounded by: Due to spam mails, worms, trojans, tons of ads, phishing and so on, the public interest for safe browsing is definitly given here. It´s an issue at school classes and in the media (non-corporate TV, many magazines and non-tech (regional) online communities). I can´t agree in that "99%" speaking of what I watch people doing, thinking and talking about.

Plus, what kind of an argument is that?
_"99% are dumb, so it´s okay that they´re being fooled"_? 



> Now get out of here FireFox fanboy.


Hey, I´m the topic starter. 
If you don´t like what I have to say about Chrome´s privacy and security, you don´t have to read ahead.

To me it looks like many of you really don´t want to realize that "make-life-easier" trendy company Google has some serious dark side when it comes to a minimum need of pricavy and security.
I don´t see the point why to skip that issue, shut up and just continue to look at benchmarks.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> anyone know what chrome scores in acid? i think it would be intresting to see.



76-79 in acid3 and perfect in acid2


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 5, 2008)

Firefox only gets a 71


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 6, 2008)

The *German Office for IT Security (BSI)* recommends *not to use Google chrome for general use *because of its data mining character.
"Comfortable but critical", said BSI speaker Matthias Gärtner.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Exploit-fuer-Sicherheitsluecke-in-Google-Chrome--/meldung/115544 09/06/2008

*"Save as..." function > EXPLOIT*
The Vietnamese Security Vulnerability Research Team (BKIS) discovered on Friday the first Critical Chrome Vulnerability permiting hacker to perform a remote code execution attack and take complete control of the affected system. 
This is due to a Buffer Overflow appearing with long URLs.
http://security.bkis.vn/?p=119 09/05/2008


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 6, 2008)

well it is still a beta and should be treated as such.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 6, 2008)

I installed Chrome and like it just as much as Firefox. I'm not a plugin whore though so I'm sure thats why. What I really like about Chrome is how fast it is. It makes Firefox feel really slow in comparison.


----------



## FatForester (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice work peach! I had a feeling this was too good to be true. I don't want an advertising / marketing company making my browser, that's for sure.



mab1376 said:


> well it is still a beta and should be treated as such.



It's true that it's a beta, but the problems go beyond just "bugs". I'm definitely going to wait a while for it to mature and see how it is then. Thankfully this thing is open source!


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 8, 2008)

meh...that's why I don't bother with any other browser, I'm fine with Firefox...I have NEVER gotten a virus, malicious software, or spyware....and I don't have a AV program or a firewall. But, I think that's mostly to do with my ISP I guess...


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, here´s a cool tool:
*Kill-ID Google Chrome v1.1.0.0*



> This simple tools bring google chrome to the silence. It was developed by Alexander Miehlke. Kill ID for chrome removes the Browser identification and prevented permanently spying through google chrome. *This software deleted the personal identification number, deactivates the appropriate attitudes and blocks the data paths google on.* Beyond that it is possible, all attitudes, which one google in chrome deactivated to re-activate again. With this program the privacy is repaired.
> 
> Kill-ID Google Chrome v1.1.0.0
> 
> ...


 http://softwarenation.net/kill-id-google-chrome-v1100.html

> http://www.almisoft.de/kchrome.exe


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 13, 2008)

OK, thanks Peach. I installed that right away!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 14, 2008)

I was going to make a thread asking if you liked google chrome but guess this answers it all.

To be objective I don't count on what I like and what I don't, because when something's new automatically my "I don't like" syndrome kicks in, because I need months of teething-in before I get to know something before I can decide whether I like it or not. I'm very resistant to change (which is a very bad thing in technology I know!).

My dad, who's a gulper for anything new, installed google chrome a few weeks ago, and he's all 'how awesome is this' well the only substantial part he mentioned was that it opens little windows kinda on the same page, I never as yet found out how to open windows in tab mode the same as FF and IE7 does.

For now I don't like Chrome, moreso especially for the reasons mentioned in the OP's first post. And secondly because it's strange. Not familiar.

Now if anyone can persuade me otherwise...


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 17, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> meh...that's why I don't bother with any other browser, I'm fine with Firefox...I have NEVER gotten a virus, malicious software, or spyware....and I don't have a AV program or a firewall. But, I think that's mostly to do with my ISP I guess...



That's kind of like whistling in the graveyard isn't it?


----------



## Deusxmachina (Nov 19, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Now if anyone can persuade me otherwise...



I will now try to persuade you.

Not much point in discussing the pros and cons of Firefox vs. Chrome when Opera is better than both of them anyway.


----------

